# New Member Here.



## Jim Licquia (Apr 23, 2019)

Submitted my petition recently and am anxiously awaiting the results of the investigation and balloting which, I’m told, may occur on May 7. Hoping for the best. I feel my meetings with the Bothers of the local lodge went well and I am optimistic, but you never know. Will keep you advised.
By the way, typically, how and when do you get notified of the results of the balloting, by phone, email, same night?

Jim


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Apr 29, 2019)

I tend to use any of those methods, but always write you an applicant.

Every success Mr Licquia ! I look forward to one day writing Brother Licquia !


----------



## Keith C (May 7, 2019)

In our Lodge it is typical for the First Line signer of the petition to contact the candidate by phone sometime the day after the Stated Meeting where the ballot is held.  Failing that, the Candidate will be contacted by the Secretary in the following days.

Best wishes for the Prayer of you Petition being granted!


----------



## Jim Licquia (May 8, 2019)

Last night, Lodge #157 URBANA, IL, balloted and approved my petition for membership and we will now set an initiation date.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## bro.william (May 9, 2019)

Well done. You're on your way.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 18, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jim Licquia (May 24, 2019)

My initiation has been scheduled for June 27, after which I will be able to call all of you “Brothers”.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (May 24, 2019)

Jim Licquia said:


> My initiation has been scheduled for June 27, after which I will be able to call all of you “Brothers”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


Congrats !


----------



## Jim Licquia (Jun 27, 2019)

My initiation is tonight! Excited and more than a little bit nervous.  Dinner first and then the ritual.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Jun 27, 2019)

Jim Licquia said:


> My initiation is tonight! Excited and more than a little bit nervous.  Dinner first and then the ritual.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app



Enjoy the evening.  I have no doubt it will be quite memorable!


----------



## Jim Licquia (Jun 27, 2019)

Keith C said:


> Enjoy the evening.  I have no doubt it will be quite memorable!



Thanks, Brother Keith! It was memorable and awesome.  It was also humbling. I have a lot to learn and the journey begins tomorrow.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Jun 28, 2019)

Jim Licquia said:


> Thanks, Brother Keith! It was memorable and awesome.  It was also humbling. I have a lot to learn and the journey begins tomorrow.
> Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app



I would submit that the journey began when you first sought in your heart to be a Mason!


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jun 28, 2019)

Keith C said:


> In our Lodge it is typical for the First Line signer of the petition to contact the candidate by phone sometime the day after the Stated Meeting where the ballot is held.  Failing that, the Candidate will be contacted by the Secretary in the following days.



Our Sr. Deacon contacts the candidate right after the vote.


----------



## Jim Licquia (Aug 8, 2019)

Initiated on 6/27 and passed on 7/30. Moving right along.


Entered 6/27/2019
Passed  7/30/2019
Raised


----------



## Keith C (Aug 8, 2019)

Jim Licquia said:


> Initiated on 6/27 and passed on 7/30. Moving right along.
> 
> 
> Entered 6/27/2019
> ...



Welcome Brother!

I have to admit I always have a double-take when I see a degree date in July & August, since we do not work in the Summer.

Do you know when your MM Degree will take place yet?


----------



## Jim Licquia (Aug 8, 2019)

Keith C said:


> Welcome Brother!
> 
> I have to admit I always have a double-take when I see a degree date in July & August, since we do not work in the Summer.
> 
> Do you know when your MM Degree will take place yet?



Brother Keith,

I am working on my FC proficiency which I expect to give at our next stated meeting on 8/20. I am guessing that my third degree will then be scheduled around mid September. I could do it at a “Blue Lightening “ event on 9/7 but I think I would rather do it individually in my own lodge.


Entered 6/27/2019
Passed  7/30/2019
Raised


----------



## Thomas Stright (Aug 9, 2019)

Keith C said:


> I have to admit I always have a double-take when I see a degree date in July & August, since *we do not work in the Summer*.



Reason being?


----------



## Keith C (Aug 9, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> Reason being?



I believe it is historical that back in the early days in the North East States it was deemed too hot to meet in the Summer Months, so the tradition of not working in July and August began.  Now it is more that it is difficult to get people to turn out over the summer due to vacations, etc.

It has had a great benefit for our Lodge in particular as over the past 4 summers we have been able to have significant projects take place to improve our building without disruption to the work.  In 2016 the roof was repaired ( Old slate roof), in 2017 the stone work was re-pointed and several old rotting stained glass windows were removed and the exterior of the lodge was extensively revised.  Lat year our Lodge room was painted, woodwork stained, new seat cushions installed, the steps to the East re-done and new carpeting installed, as well as the floor in the East revised to allow an important element of the work in Chapter to be facilitated.  This summer our social hall is being re-done, new ceiling, lighting, drywall and insulation on the perimeter to go over the existing stone walls, a closet under the Lodge floor revision from last year, new carpeting and new tables and chairs.  Next year the kitchen will be renovated.


----------



## Keith C (Aug 9, 2019)

Jim Licquia said:


> Brother Keith,
> 
> I could do it at a “Blue Lightening “ event on 9/7 but I think I would rather do it individually in my own lodge.
> 
> ...



I think you are making the correct decision.  In my opinion there is A LOT lost when only an exemplar goes through the degree and all other candidates just watch.


----------



## Winter (Aug 9, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> Reason being?


My home jurisdiction in Wisconsin goes dark in July and August. It was explained to me when I joined that this was traditionally when farmers were needed in the field and most rural lodges didn't meet as a consequence and the tradition continued.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 9, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> Reason being?



A number of GLs go dark in the summer, heat being the usual reason.


----------

